# roux method



## 23/7 cuber (Feb 20, 2009)

some one finally put a tutorial on how to solve the rubiks cube with the roux method. check it out. they're not half bad. and i like the free cubes thing. imma make an account asap!!!!! http://www.youtube.com/user/jus102u


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 22, 2009)

checked it out and I got a 20.53 after about 10 solves..


----------



## krazedkat (Feb 22, 2009)

FINALLY!  YES!!! Simon what did you used to get?


----------



## krazedkat (Feb 22, 2009)

Sorry for double post but I can't seem to edit my post :?....
here are the embeded videos:
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFuI_vBWLjo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFuI_vBWLjo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZZjSWtDtWWo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZZjSWtDtWWo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## mcciff2112 (Feb 22, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> Sorry for double post but I can't seem to edit my post :?....
> here are the embeded videos:
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFuI_vBWLjo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/WFuI_vBWLjo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>
> 
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZZjSWtDtWWo&hl=en&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZZjSWtDtWWo&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>



http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1230

this tells you how to embed videos on here. the codes dont work


----------



## SimonWestlund (Feb 23, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> FINALLY! YES!!! Simon what did you used to get?



I average around 18 with fridrich. But that 20.53 was lucky. I average about 40-45 seconds with roux...


----------



## thoitrung (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks very much about that. I hope I could get there easier!


----------



## pinoycuber (Feb 23, 2009)

let me learn?


----------

